# show us your staffy pictures



## ex_oh_ex (May 14, 2008)

i know a lot of people on APS have got staffies, so if you want to post some pictures
the black one with the nappy is spike and the gold one is ruby 
enjoy


----------



## ex_oh_ex (May 14, 2008)

not very clear pictures heres a few more


----------



## ex_oh_ex (May 14, 2008)

bumpies


----------



## venus (May 14, 2008)

Nice staffies, love them, will get a pic up of my girl in a minute.

Does he really have a nappy on? If so, why?


----------



## ex_oh_ex (May 14, 2008)

yes he does
a very sad thing happened to him, he got a tissue clot in his spine which at that point of time caused the whole back half of his body to become paraysed the vet we went to said if he didnt have an improvment in 2 weeks we would have to put him down, the next week went and no sign of improvment, a few days after that we saw one of his back legs move, an, and again. we desided not to put him down becad againuse he wasnt miserable, so we put the nappy on incase he drips both ways


----------



## ex_oh_ex (May 14, 2008)

an, and again. we desided not to put him down becad againuse he
and again, and again. we desided not to put him down because he*


----------



## ex_oh_ex (May 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## ex_oh_ex (May 14, 2008)

btw thanks venus, but they are getting old, 9 and 10


----------



## OLD MAN SHAN (May 14, 2008)

This is Raoul duke. He is a Frisbie catching machine


----------



## ex_oh_ex (May 14, 2008)

vapor the pictures didnt show up


----------



## ex_oh_ex (May 14, 2008)

wait no theyre just loading, awww cute hes adorable, love the colour


----------



## Mystery (May 14, 2008)

Vapor Snake said:


> This is Raoul duke. He is a Frisbie catching machine



Nice Vapor - I have an 8 week old pup with very similar markings to your guy.


----------



## benson (May 14, 2008)

*benson*

Here is our baby, nearly 7 now!!!


----------



## ex_oh_ex (May 14, 2008)

benson that picture is soo gorgeous, my girl the gold one sunbakes aswell


----------



## benson (May 14, 2008)

*benson*

Thanks, he is a very spoilt dog, he comes to work with us, and greets all our customers!!!!
He does not realise he is a dog, but he is very well behaved. We work on a main road, and he knows not to wander.
They are a great dog!!!!


----------



## ex_oh_ex (May 14, 2008)

definetely, my girl is a scavinger she will eat any food she finds even if it means she has to jump onto the table :S


----------



## rmcneill (May 14, 2008)

This is my new girl, she is 11 weeks today!


----------



## salebrosus (May 14, 2008)

Vapor that dog is gooooooooooooooooooooooooorgeous!


----------



## Tatelina (May 14, 2008)

rmcneill said:


> This is my new girl, she is 11 weeks today!



VERY cute.


----------



## salebrosus (May 14, 2008)

rmcneill said:


> This is my new girl, she is 11 weeks today!



what a little angel.


----------



## rmcneill (May 14, 2008)

salebrosus said:


> what a little angel.



hehe, she is cute, but a little bit naughty!!!:lol:

This is my attempt to take her photo but she is more interested in the cord


----------



## ex_oh_ex (May 14, 2008)

awww so cute she is a QTTTT they tend to do that lol


----------



## OLD MAN SHAN (May 14, 2008)

Here are a few more pics of the stinker


----------



## ex_oh_ex (May 14, 2008)

amazing pictures


----------



## tooninoz (May 14, 2008)

Ive got two Staffy X's. The boy is Jackie (Staffy x Cattle) and Roxy (Staffy x Shar Pei).

Jackie at 7wks
















After growing into his ears...at about 1 year old.






Roxy at near two. She was an abused dog that took well over a year to get used to us. 4 escapes (incl an overnight trip of 13 kms...) and a hell of a lot of work. Definitely worth it tho'


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (May 14, 2008)

My girl hates to be eyeballed......

Very cute dogs guys.


----------



## Vincent21 (May 14, 2008)

Wow very nice and beautiful pictures guys.


----------



## AnneC (May 14, 2008)

*My 3 Stoogers*

My 3 Staffys & the Bassett hound who is an honary Staffy!


----------



## ex_oh_ex (May 14, 2008)

aww gr8 pictures everyone my heart is melting lol they are all so cute


----------



## gozz (May 14, 2008)

heres a couple of mine first is the boy second is the girl and third is one of there sons cheers Trent


----------



## ex_oh_ex (May 14, 2008)

hehe trent looks stoned jks lovly dogs


----------



## yeldarb (May 14, 2008)

here is my girl JAZZ, she is nearly 2 years old. i wouldn't change anything about her. she brings our family much joy. by the way all the pics are great.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (May 14, 2008)

this is coco A one yr old staffy x


----------



## Zdogs (May 14, 2008)

Great pics! You just can't beat a Staffy grin I think,
Here's my girl enjoying a back rub.


----------



## congo_python (May 14, 2008)

Gozz 
Are those guys blue staffs ?

Congo


----------



## BooBoo (May 14, 2008)

This is our Tykabul Bonneville Babe, affectionately known as bonnie. Staffs are the most loyal heart warming dogs.


----------



## stevel (May 14, 2008)

Staffies are nice but ! 

Meet Bart @ 6 months old 





Staffs are to excitble for my liking after owning half a dozen of them 

Now its English Bull Terriers in this house such a relaxed dog


----------



## Tojo (May 14, 2008)

This is my mate Boss at 10 months!He is a happy go lucky staffy who loves his frizbee!


----------



## spoonman (May 14, 2008)

my eva dog


----------



## ex_oh_ex (May 15, 2008)

all these staffies what gorgeous dogs


----------



## gozz (May 15, 2008)

yes Congo, mate there blue staffs


----------



## rmcneill (May 15, 2008)

Gozz, i just got my first blue amstaff, some ppl recon they get sick easier and skin cancer those sort of things.......What do you think?


----------



## mattG (May 15, 2008)

Nice dogs every1
Love Bart, Stevel, think a bully will prob b my next dog.
here's my boy Vandal, staff x bull mastiff


----------



## Pineapplekitten (May 15, 2008)

this is tyson and bella the girl is the blue. staffs are sooo awsome!!

i put the links on incase the pics didnt work.

http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii113/tysonbella/?action=view&current=general018-1.jpg

check out their ears.! Gumby

http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii113/tysonbella/?action=view&current=general065.jpg

http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii113/tysonbella/


----------



## gozz (May 15, 2008)

rmcneill said:


> Gozz, i just got my first blue amstaff, some ppl recon they get sick easier and skin cancer those sort of things.......What do you think?


mate thats crap skin cancer can be higher in whites but as for getting sick easier thats crap alot of breeders dont like blue dogs and they always have negative things to say. cheers Trent


----------



## rmcneill (May 15, 2008)

gozz said:


> mate thats crap skin cancer can be higher in whites but as for getting sick easier thats crap alot of breeders dont like blue dogs and they always have negative things to say. cheers Trent


 
Yeah a few people have given me crap for purchasing a blue on another forum when i posted pics of her and "my new puppy" thread, i coped it! because we are going to show her every one thinks im an idiot. But now blues are so highly sort after!!


----------



## amazonian (May 15, 2008)

Heres a shot of my Black/Brindle male & Tiger Brindle female as pups.
Both have mains pedigree papers and come from a long list of Champs & Grand champs in AUS, USA, UK & NZ.


----------



## gozz (May 15, 2008)

rmcneill said:


> Yeah a few people have given me crap for purchasing a blue on another forum when i posted pics of her and "my new puppy" thread, i coped it! because we are going to show her every one thinks im an idiot. But now blues are so highly sort after!!


Most peple in the show ring frown and cringh at the site of a blue staffy for in the early years blue staffs were know not to have the correct toe colour etc , these days with the deadicated breeders of the likes of June Cook etc have produced and continually suplied conformed true staffs like my male stud , And he continues to produce very true to form staffs and has corrected faults of my bitch. I have learnt not to talk to alot of old school staff breeders as they are not fans of the blues and i take no notice of these people. Cheers Trent


----------



## tooninoz (May 15, 2008)

rmcneill said:


> Yeah a few people have given me crap for purchasing a blue on another forum when i posted pics of her and "my new puppy" thread, i coped it! because we are going to show her every one thinks im an idiot. But now blues are so highly sort after!!



Yeah, blues are kinda seen in that light as they arent as 'traditional'. Which is ridiculous. It's just snobbery. Great looking dogs and thats that.
As for cancer, it's predominately white dogs that are at the greatest risk, given the pink noses and ears. I whack dog sunscreen on a bit as I surf and he loves the water and hangs about. Here's a great shot from down at Palm Beach. He looks a little feral in the shot, but check the tight turning circle from the footprints...:lol:


----------



## rmcneill (May 15, 2008)

lol i think all staffys can go a bit feral around water!!


----------



## Ned_fisch (May 15, 2008)

My 2 year old Staffy


----------



## salebrosus (May 16, 2008)

My Conan is almost 11 years old. These pics taken a few years back. He's my little angel


----------



## ex_oh_ex (May 16, 2008)

aww cute u dressed it in a costume


----------



## ex_oh_ex (May 16, 2008)

gotta love them


----------



## salebrosus (May 16, 2008)

As you can see he by his expression he was not happy wearing lycra. He also didn't like the pink hawaiin shirt i bought him or his doggie hat either. He does like his red and white jumper and his little Dragons jersey too.


----------



## ex_oh_ex (May 16, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## TWENTY B (May 16, 2008)




----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (May 16, 2008)

rmcneill said:


> lol i think all staffys can go a bit feral around water!!


lol bit feral around anything,well mine is at the momment


----------



## rmcneill (May 16, 2008)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> lol bit feral around anything,well mine is at the momment



I know mine too! i think its feral friday today LOL Storm is jumping from one couch to another and then on to THE COFFEE TABLE naughty little so and so


----------



## Matthew Burgess (May 16, 2008)

this is my dog chilli, no papers, no champion bloodlines, but an a$$ that can singe the hairs out your nostrils.


----------



## ex_oh_ex (May 16, 2008)

hhahahahaha hes way too cool for school lo,


----------



## Kristy86 (May 16, 2008)

Here are a few of my little girl, i think in the first one she is only about 4months and the second one was only about 4 months ago which would make her about 3, totally spoiled, once again she is a staffy that thinks she is a person!


----------



## Gecko :) (May 17, 2008)

Hi ,

Nice pics everyone,.

Everyone loves a Staffy!

Heres our 2:

Zoe


Angel


----------



## rmcneill (May 17, 2008)

Zoe is so pretty!!!


----------



## Mr_miyagi (May 18, 2008)

Here is 2 of my staffys when they were young hehe. One of them went to hobbo.


----------



## Mr_miyagi (May 18, 2008)

To me i think there is nothing wrong with the blue staffys i would love to own one my self but ill just have to keep them on my wish list or ill just get one as my next dog.


----------



## chillsandfevers (May 18, 2008)

*Here's my Boy*

Here is my boy, handsome devil that he is !


----------



## tiamostaff (May 18, 2008)

*These are my girls*

Here ya go, 

These are my girls.


----------



## fishead (May 18, 2008)

Love the staffies guys! Looks like they are very popular with the herp heads! 
Here's our little twelve week old girl. She's the blue fawn pup that was in the for sale section here a few weeks ago. Thanks Becs the kids love to death!


----------



## thals (May 18, 2008)

gorgeous staffs everyone, that blue fawn pup u got of becs is quite a stunner 8)


----------



## scam7278 (May 18, 2008)

This is my little girl HEMI that i got off w3ap0n


----------



## lilacprovider (May 18, 2008)

hey, i'm brand new to this forum, i am currently building a vivarium and about to get some pythons. i find it funny that the first post i do is about staffys! i have a amstaff called Jada. she is hilarious! she is now 6 months old. the first photo is her when we picked her up, the second is about two weeks ago.


----------



## Mr_miyagi (May 18, 2008)

Shes nice lilacprovider.


----------



## Mr_miyagi (May 18, 2008)

Nice to see shes looking good hobbo.


----------



## rmcneill (May 23, 2008)

Lilac - She is gorgeous!! What a lovely color! 
Is any one here from vic going to the amstaff day in Skye on june7th?


----------



## snakecharma (May 23, 2008)

hey there all 

here is my girl sassy 





and her son Bender (cross bred with a neopolitan mastiff) 






enjoy


----------



## rmcneill (May 23, 2008)

aww so cute!!!


----------



## =bECS= (May 23, 2008)

fishead said:


> Love the staffies guys! Looks like they are very popular with the herp heads!
> Here's our little twelve week old girl. She's the blue fawn pup that was in the for sale section here a few weeks ago. Thanks Becs the kids love to death!



Shes looking good Steve, doing what she does best, making herself at home 
I miss her, the lil terror, ill have to show my son those pics....

Loving all the staffs peeps!


----------



## lilacprovider (May 23, 2008)

thanks,w3apOn & rmcneil. her dad was black with a fiery brindle, and her mum was sandy. So she came out somewhere in between!


----------



## ex_oh_ex (May 25, 2008)

WOOWWW amazing staffs, my dogs dont like other dogs, do yours, would love to hear from all of you


----------



## benshelley (May 26, 2008)

my boy stud!
likes to help!!


----------



## Noongato (May 26, 2008)

I dont have a Staffy, i feel left out. I am getting one soon, but its for my dad who's last dog just passed away.
Plus my boys would pick on a new puppy way too much..

View attachment 53469


----------



## lachie96 (May 27, 2008)

this is my little girl. Her name is scamp and she is five years old.


----------

